# Aussie Frilled Localities



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

I know of 2 localities of the Australian Frilled Dragons but I think I read somewhere that there were 3 localities? Is this true? I know of the Northern Territory and Queensland localities but no others. What are the differences between them?

I have a Frilled Dragon forum of my own and would love to know the differences so I could share them with my members (some of which have Aussie Frilleds)


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

qld - grey to blacking animals
NT - brown to red animals with a white spot on the frill
kimberlys WA - alot like the nt's
PNG


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

nps


----------



## bluereptile (May 28, 2010)

what do the PNG's look like?


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

I have a PNG. Typically they are a dull grey color with yellow frills.

Here's some pictures:


----------



## nicman72 (May 28, 2010)

Awesome looking frilly agamidlover! I'm assuming he's pretty tame, so how do you get him to frill up? My beardies just stare at me like I'm an idiot if I try to get them to go defensive!


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

iv always wanted some NT frillys


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

I got mine tame by just spending time with him while he free roamed my room. I can't get him to frill up anymore unfortunately. I will be getting an Aussie Frilled in October I'm not sure the locality but I am thinking NT


----------



## lloydy (May 28, 2010)

Wow..
That frilly is amazing!

Ive never realy looked into adding a frilly to my collection.

Hard to look after?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 28, 2010)

The PNG ones sound like they are similar to the Nth Qld ones. In Cape York a couple of years ago I found a massive male that had the dark grey and bright yellow frill. 

Having not really seen the NT ones properly I can't comment, but the Kimberley frillys are large and have alot of orange on their frill- sometimes the entire frill is bright orange. I've got some photos of babies on my Pbase. I'll upload some adult ones later on.


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

lloydy said:


> Wow..
> That frilly is amazing!
> 
> Ive never realy looked into adding a frilly to my collection.
> ...


Depends on your level of herp keeping really. They have specific humidity requirements but shouldn't be difficult for people that live in their natural habitat. They do however require a large viv especially Aussies since they typically get larger than the PNG. I keep mine in a viv 6 x 3 x 3 feet which is min requirements for Aussies. PNGs can be kept in a 4 x 2 x 2 foot viv. 

Temperament wise they tame down fairly nice almost as well as a central beardie.


----------



## Slats (May 28, 2010)

I like nt frillys 

I find that the yellows are more vivid in my locality


----------



## bredli-sli (May 28, 2010)

ive seen frills in sa,


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

I can't say I prefer a certain locality I find them all beautiful.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 28, 2010)

Agamid_lover17 said:


> Depends on your level of herp keeping really. They have specific humidity requirements but shouldn't be difficult for people that live in their natural habitat. They do however require a large viv especially Aussies since they typically get larger than the PNG. I keep mine in a viv 6 x 3 x 3 feet which is min requirements for Aussies. PNGs can be kept in a 4 x 2 x 2 foot viv.
> 
> Temperament wise they tame down fairly nice almost as well as a central beardie.



They also eat alot. More live insects and less vegetables so can be costly to keep.


----------



## XKiller (May 28, 2010)

QLD frilled neck,
I myself profer the NT colouration but the QLD's are very nice




Shane


----------



## Stevo2 (May 28, 2010)

Not so expensive to keep if you have a couple of woody colonies 

Some pics of my NT frlly -


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

stevo that macro shot is fantastic


----------



## Slats (May 28, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> stevo that macro shot is fantastic


 
Oath


----------



## snakeg56 (May 28, 2010)

The Queensland Frillies can vary at lot in colour it seems the further north You go the more yellow and orange they have on their frills, I have seen some amazing ones on the way to Cooktown


----------



## lloydy (May 28, 2010)

WOW! Again.. WOW! lol

They are amazing!
Woodie colonys is something i dont have, but i pick em up from the herpshop which is pretty good value.

Frillies are deffiently something that i wouldnt mind adding to my collection, perhaps not just yet, but in the near future.

Does anyone have a caresheet i can read up in the mean time?

Cheers,


----------



## Stevo2 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys 

There's not a lot of care information going around - Beardie conditions, with a larger enclosure and 90%+ live food is really all that's required. I dust with calcium and vitamins most feeds as they grow pretty quickly! Here's my current enclosure -







It's 3ft square and a bit over 4ft high (internal).

I was going through 3-4tubs of woodies every 2weeks for ONE frilly. I couldn't afford it without running the colonies!! $70 once, a couple of tubs, a bag of carrots a week and rat/mice pellets. Quite cheap in the long run and so well worth the effort.

Here's an old video of him eating -

[video=youtube;nXxtPtrfYHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXxtPtrfYHY[/video]


----------



## snakeg56 (May 28, 2010)

I have 14 Frillies , they aren't expensive to keep just breed your own crickets and woodies they also eat cta and dog food, day old chickens and pinky rats and mice, I don't handle them much but they do get very tame as they get older, mine hardly ever frill up as they aren't frightened of any thing


----------



## lloydy (May 28, 2010)

What a great looking enclosure there mate!
I thought they would require more.. width?

Having colonys of woodies.. is it easy to maintain?


----------



## Stevo2 (May 28, 2010)

They love to climb more than run around - I let him out on the weekends to exercise, but normally he's very happy to perch on his log and watch the world.

Woodies are very easy to maintain


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

All the pictures are amazing! Steveo that enclosure is so beautiful.


----------



## Niall (May 28, 2010)

These are my WA frill Necks.


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 28, 2010)

I love that orange!


----------



## lloydy (May 30, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Woodies are very easy to maintain


 

Care to elaberate?


----------



## Stevo2 (May 31, 2010)

lloydy said:


> Care to elaberate?



- Buy tubs from Bunnings
- Cut holes in lid
- Cover holes with flyscreen
- Paint a line of fluon around the top of the walls of the tubs
- Obtain cardboard eggcrate (from most coffee shops, supermarkets, etc - ask them to put it aside for you) and stack in one half of the tub
- Obtain woodies
- Slice carrot and put in tub (work out, over time, how much is enough so that there's none left after a couple of days)
- Buy Rodent/Chicken pellets from petshop and put in tub
- Replace carrot and pellets once eaten
- Tap all the waste down to one end every couple of weeks, or however clean you wish to be, and remove.

As I said, easy, and all based on information that has been posted here in the past.


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 31, 2010)

Are woodies roaches? Sorry I'm not familiar with the term


----------



## bluereptile (May 31, 2010)

Agamid_lover17 said:


> Are woodies roaches? Sorry I'm not familiar with the term



yes


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 31, 2010)

Lol ok then just making sure. In that case, yes they are very easy to keep/breed and right now may be what everyone in the US has to use as feeders since the cricket virus is infecting everything now. You can try fish flakes for food too.


----------



## bluereptile (May 31, 2010)

cricket virus?


----------



## shane14 (May 31, 2010)

sorry but it gets me angry when our herps end up over seas.


----------



## bluereptile (May 31, 2010)

shane14 said:


> sorry but it gets me angry when our herps end up over seas.



no need to be angry mate?

you can see that his frilly is in good condition


----------



## shane14 (May 31, 2010)

yes, i know that its just the thought of the original animals being smuggled


----------



## lloydy (May 31, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> - Buy tubs from Bunnings
> - Cut holes in lid
> - Cover holes with flyscreen
> - Paint a line of fluon around the top of the walls of the tubs
> ...


 

That easy aye? 
And doing this, the woodies will just breed on their own?
Any specific temps i need them at?

At the moment, i buy 20$ worth from the herpshop and have them in a bin, which a hole cut out the top, and heaps of egg crates, so similar already  lol


----------



## Stevo2 (May 31, 2010)

lloydy said:


> That easy aye?
> And doing this, the woodies will just breed on their own? Any specific temps i need them at?
> At the moment, i buy 20$ worth from the herpshop and have them in a bin, which a hole cut out the top, and heaps of egg crates, so similar already  lol


 
Yep, it's that easy. No music or wine required! lol

You do need to ensure that you get enough woodies in your first purchase (I started with 1000, but would probably have gotten by with 500) to still have adults breeding whilst you're feeding them off (if you feed adults to your reps, otherwise make sure that you allow some to grow up to be adults). The easiest way is to run a couple of colonies so you can rotate through them.

Try and keep them below 35deg C.

I started with 2 x tubs ($40), some flyscreen ($15), some duct tape ($5), Fluon ($20), eggcrate (free) and $80 worth of woodies. Say $2 worth of carrots and $1 worth of pellets each week and that's all it has cost me to feed for the past 5months. Better than $15+ per week of petshop woodies!!


----------



## lloydy (May 31, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Yep, it's that easy. No music or wine required! lol
> 
> You do need to ensure that you get enough woodies in your first purchase (I started with 1000, but would probably have gotten by with 500) to still have adults breeding whilst you're feeding them off (if you feed adults to your reps, otherwise make sure that you allow some to grow up to be adults). The easiest way is to run a couple of colonies so you can rotate through them.
> 
> ...


 

Hahaha!
Im really considering giving this a shot if its that easy lol.
Couple of questions i have though..

Does the cold affect them? - Its just getting into Winter in Melbourne.. And my god, its freezing at night sometimes! (I have the bin outside)
Do they lay legs? or live young? lol
Do i need to add something in their so they can breed on, or do the just do it like rabbits so to speak..

Cheers mate,


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (May 31, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> cricket virus?


 Yeah, there's a virus that started out in the UK and Europe that has been infecting sub adult and adult crickets with this virus that basically paralyzes once they get to the stage where they grow wings they die off in mass amounts. The UK and Europe's supply of the brown cricket is virtually gone now but they at least have 2 or 3 different cricket species they can use along with locusts. The US however, only uses the brown cricket and doesn't allow the other kinds which leaves keepers with very few choices for good feeders. The virus in the US is spreading quickly and has already wiped out a bit.


----------



## bluereptile (Jun 1, 2010)

Agamid_lover17 said:


> Yeah, there's a virus that started out in the UK and Europe that has been infecting sub adult and adult crickets with this virus that basically paralyzes once they get to the stage where they grow wings they die off in mass amounts. The UK and Europe's supply of the brown cricket is virtually gone now but they at least have 2 or 3 different cricket species they can use along with locusts. The US however, only uses the brown cricket and doesn't allow the other kinds which leaves keepers with very few choices for good feeders. The virus in the US is spreading quickly and has already wiped out a bit.



are roaches as aboundent in the us?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jun 1, 2010)

lloydy said:


> Hahaha!
> Im really considering giving this a shot if its that easy lol.
> Couple of questions i have though..
> 
> ...


 
I'm in Townsville..... They slow down a bit in the cold, not sure how they'd handle freezing conditions - but they are cockroaches..... lol.

They give birth to live young, from egg capsules that the female carries internal. Worse than rabbits...


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Jun 1, 2010)

Only through online purchasing and reptile expos can people get roaches but they aren't difficult to get compared to other feeders like silkworms. Most people are too grossed out by the roaches to use them as feeders though.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 1, 2010)

i heard some where that you can get blue frilly's, any idea there there from or is it a morph or what? 
(only ever seen 2 pictures and that was some time ago)


----------



## Agamid_lover17 (Jun 2, 2010)

A blue frilly? Now that I haven't even heard of. This may sound silly but is it possible the photos were altered?


----------

